# USSCA Race #1 @ Penrose Raceway



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

Race #1 of the USSCA Scale Racing Series will be held at Penrose Raceway located in Sterling, IL near Dixon, IL.


Will be racing the following: 4" NASCAR, 4.5" NASCAR, Dirt Late Model on the Oval & GT-1, GTP, Open 12 on the Hillclimb.


Go to the USSCA web site for rules on these classes.


----------

